# New side x side



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance but I am in new territory here.

Yesterday my cousin calls (he just got a new 4 wheeler and itching to go play) and invites us to go to Xtreme for some mud play which is something I have never even considered before but thought hey why not. We have a Mule 610 XC which has been a stellar deer lease/workhorse rig as intended for several years for us and it did way better in the mud than I would have ever thought and we had a good time but - with 4 and 11 year old boys we had been considering a "4 seater" type of rig for a while and after yesterays good time that plan is getting accelerated. So some quick internet looking and the new Mule Pro-FXT and Yamaha Viking VI seem to be good candidates. The Kawasaki has more motor and is a couple hundred pounds heavier but otherwise I have no ideal which one would be the better family mud wagon.

I am not really interested (I think) in the "sportier" models such as Teryx, Razor, etc. Any thoughts?


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

We did somewindow shopping this week, the Viking VI is impossibly big for our intended purpose, OAL is like 153" so it wouldn't fit on either of my trailers. Will have a new Mule Pro FXT coming home soon.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yamaha has stepped up their game. I prefer razors. Family mudding is fun!


----------



## Wyatt47 (Jul 8, 2012)

Same boat I'm in. I'm trying to go with the rzr4 1000, its a little expensive but after having my rzr 800s I don't think I can buy anything else. Polaris makes great sxs.


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

Been in the "sport" for years and ride with guys who have them all. Rangers, Rzrs, Mavericks, Teryx's, Pioneers, etc. I would have to say in my time riding with them, Kawasaki has been the most dependable. Mavericks have had the most problems, Polaris' have been good for the most part but the bikes have some weak points that are notorious for breaking, and Hondas are just under-powered. No one in my group has ventured to Yamaha yet and I havent seen to many out on the trails, so can't really comment on that one.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Yamaha is supposed to be coming out with a "RZR killer" this year. Yamaha has a good dependable product that is put thru the ropes before it is put on the market. I am interested to see what the new machine will be.


----------



## tuffestride (Aug 25, 2014)

Try looking at the can-am commander it's sporty but still has a larger tilt bed for hunting and working around the farm.


----------

